
Launching PredictEvery, which predicts sports games and stocks etc. - predictevery
http://www.PredictEvery.com/
======
predictevery
After a long time, I have finally launched PredictEvery. The tagline is
"Disrupting probability".

It's software (running on a webserver) which can predict future results, with
an algorithm that takes binary data as input (say 10101000111) and outputs a
binary guess (1 or 0) which in most cases shows a good accuracy. For instance,
if a guess's accuracy is 15%, it is better than a casino's roulette game (5.2%
house edge). This means it's powerful enough to beat a lot of games of chance.

But also it works with many other things.

Be sure to read the 'welcome' page.

